# How to increase freedom?



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gibbs had not had an overnight accident in over a month. Dana and I wanted to increase his "area" to see how he'd do.

We keep Gibbs downstairs in a gated off foyer with ceramic tile. The gates are at the entrance and where the foyer meets the kitchen, which is also ceramic tile. We tried to remove the gate between the foyer and kitchen, so he could have the entire foyer and kitchen. We figured this was a good intermediate step to try for the next month. If he stayed accident free for the entire month, we were going to move his bedding into our room.

He didn't like it. He cried when we put him to bed and came upstairs. He stopped crying as soon as we put the gate back up. This doesn't surprise me, because I know dogs become attached to the pens.

My question is simple:

How do we "wean" Gibbs from the confined space to see if he's ready to come upstairs with Dana and I?

Is it simply a matter of him being to young to enjoy the freedom?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow. That is a new one. My beasties are 'the grass is greener' believers. 

Do you let him play in the kitchen now when you are in there? Perhaps you could keep the gate between the foyer and kitchen and leave it ajar. Then he could cross the barrier when he is ready.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> Wow. That is a new one. My beasties are 'the grass is greener' believers.
> 
> Do you let him play in the kitchen now when you are in there? Perhaps you could keep the gate between the foyer and kitchen and leave it ajar. Then he could cross the barrier when he is ready.


He has access to the kitchen during the day. His food and water dish are in the kitchen. It appeared he wanted/needed the gate to be closed to sleep.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Gibbs had not had an overnight accident in over a month. Dana and I wanted to increase his "area" to see how he'd do.
> 
> We keep Gibbs downstairs in a gated off foyer with ceramic tile. The gates are at the entrance and where the foyer meets the kitchen, which is also ceramic tile. We tried to remove the gate between the foyer and kitchen, so he could have the entire foyer and kitchen. We figured this was a good intermediate step to try for the next month. If he stayed accident free for the entire month, we were going to move his bedding into our room.
> 
> ...


 Are you talking about coming upstairs to sleep? Does he jump off your bed? If not I bet he would love to come sleep with you and you will more than likely know when he wakes up to take him out.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Suzi said:


> Are you talking about coming upstairs to sleep? Does he jump off your bed? If not I bet he would love to come sleep with you and you will more than likely know when he wakes up to take him out.


I'm talking the total progression from "Pen to Run of the House".

To clarify:

1. The foyer has two ends - one that abuts the kitchen and one that abuts the family room.

2. The kitchen has doors to both the foyer and family room.

3. During the night he is penned in a 4' x 6' area in the foyer, which abuts both the kitchen and family room, which are both blocked by baby gates.

4. During the day when we can supervise, we open the gate to the family room and he has the run of foyer, family room and kitchen.

We eventually want to get to the point where we can take all the gates down. We thought a good first step for overnight was to move the gate that blocked the kitchen and foyer, and block the access from the family room to the kitchen. Therefore, he would have the run of the foyer and kitchen overnight. If all went well, we would remove all the gate.

We will not let him sleep in bed with us, but he will certainly be welcome and have bedding in our room once we are positve he is "completely" housebroken.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is what I figured. What if you put a bed in the kitchen? Or moved the whole crate into the kitchen? (what a pain!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think night time is the wrong time to extend freedom... Both because you aren't available to keep an eye on him then, and also because they are MORE likely to want a small cozy place to sleep. Kodi has full run of the house during the day, but he not only INSISTS on sleeping in his crate at night, but he INSISTS that we close the door of the crate for him. (He keeps coming out and whining and moaning until we get up and close the door :laugh he is 4 and a bit, and has made it very clear that he prefers sleeping in his "den" (crate)


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

same here... Gabby will only sleep in her crate at night and no place else (door must be closed too) - she loves it, it's her place. But during the day, she will not sleep in it.

She didnt have full range of the house during the day until 1 yr, up to that point I gradually expanded where she could go (kitchen, then include living room etc)


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hmmm - Perhaps it was a mistake to gate off the foyer as his "Den" because we do want it back - eventually and no rush. I need to contemplate how we should proceed, so please forgive the following conscious stream of thought:

1. We need to start weaning him from the foyer. He's remarkably adaptable and easy going right now, so maybe it would better to start sooner rather than later.

2. He likes his travel crate both at night and throughout the day. Maybe I can keep it downstairs during the day, and move it to our bedroom at night for him to sleep.

3. During the day, maybe I should keep both foyer gates open and move the crate into the kitchen.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That might be an idea, especially if that is going to be where he is going to sleep. 

Jack doesn't sleep in his wire crate every night anymore but sometimes he naps or sleeps there with the door opened. When we go on vacation, we bring it so that he comforted by a familiar place.


----------

